# Forum > FPS > Battlefield > Battlefield Cheats, Glitches, Hacks and Exploits >  Operation metro glitch 2.0 [6/11/2014]

## kdt070

Hey all the other glitches are updates by Dice but there is always a second way into the glitch haha i love to share it with you guys/girls so here we go again enjoy ! :Cool:

----------

